

Google offers universal cloud benchmarking tool - theanalyst
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2015/02/16/google_offers_universal_cloud_benchmarking_tool/?mt=1424070633599

======
theanalyst
Github link
[https://github.com/GoogleCloudPlatform/PerfKitBenchmarker](https://github.com/GoogleCloudPlatform/PerfKitBenchmarker)

------
voellm
For everyone looking to get fair and balanced perf numbers we want Perfkit to
be the way you collect them.

